# New Custom Skiff - Part 2



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Was that a canoe?!! :-?

Great work, that is a complete transformation and it looks like a lean, mean, fishin machine.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, It was a square back canoe but I cant take the credit for it's transformation. A friend did the transformation and I am still blow away with what was done.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

I do a little wood working, but thats true craftsman ship!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I have the same canoe for my back yard. It looks like an Indian river tunnel hull canoe. It's stable but not even close to A Highsider. I would like for my Classic to look like that.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Good eyes, it is an indian river tunnel hull


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

How wide was the canoe at the widest point and transom before the conversion? I have an old square back that i've been wanting to turn into a project and i think something like this would be perfect. The boat looks great, i joined the forum after seeing your boat.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

> How wide was the canoe at the widest point and transom before the conversion? I have an old square back that i've been wanting to turn into a project and i think something like this would be perfect. The boat looks great, i joined the forum after seeing your boat.


I emailed the builder and will let you know what he says.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

> How wide was the canoe at the widest point and transom before the conversion? I have an old square back that i've been wanting to turn into a project and i think something like this would be perfect. The boat looks great, i joined the forum after seeing your boat.


Transom was 14" at widest point.
Hull was 34" at widest point.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would buy that from you in a minute!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Snooker,

Mate, great looking boat, it looks awesome.  Your buddy did a good job, especially considering he has widened the boat as well!  

You've had it for a while now, are you happy with the boat and its performance?  Did you end up replacing the motor with the 15 as you suggested you might?  What stability like on the platform?  Do you have any on water or running shots of the boat you could post?

Sorry for all the Q's, but just wondering that's all.

Well done.

Mick


----------



## Hooty (Mar 1, 2008)

That's one of the coolest skiffs I've ever seen. How much do you think it weighs now and will it plane with the 8 hp?


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments ;D I think the performance is amazing and it runs great. I did just replace the motor with a 2001 Merc 15hp 2 stroke and ran it for my first time this past weekend...what a difference!!! She planes now in 2-3 seconds and runs perfect. I think I will add a hydrafoil to help it plane a little quicker and reduce all cavitation. Stability is good and I've been told it's like a Gladesman. Don;t have any running shots but would certainly like to get some.



> G'day Snooker,
> 
> Mate, great looking boat, it looks awesome.  Your buddy did a good job, especially considering he has widened the boat as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks!!! I think it weighs 300 - 400 pounds. She did plane with a 8HP and top speed was maybe 15-17knots. Now that I've added the 15hp top speed is almost 30...it's like being in a rocket. Hopefully adding a hydrafoil will slightly improve performance and give a better hole shot.



> That's one of the coolest skiffs I've ever seen.  How much do you think it weighs now and will it plane with the 8 hp?


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Snooker,

Good to hear your happy with the boat.  I can only assume what the stability is like in regards to the Gladesman from what I've read and seen in photo's on the net (and the video on the ECC site) as I'm in Australia and we don't have any similar type of boat.  

I've just ordered the plans for the FS18 to build.  I based my decision for this design (I hope it's the right one) from reports from the ones that have been splashed so far.  I enjoy watching this site and also the Custom Gheenoe site.  You guys definately have some great shallow water boats over there.  I think if it was available here I would like to have a look at the Lt 25 Gheenhoe.

Your speed with the 15hp is quick, you'd have to be happy with that.

When you get some more photo's, please post them, I'd like to see some more.

Thanks

Mick.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mick, this might help you,

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202261757

lets us know how your build goes


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, thanks for that ucfsae81.  I watched his post from his first, it just appeared from nowhere.  I won't be starting the build for a little while though, having trouble with a wrist injury from work.  I will definately post reports on its progress when I do start though.

Mick.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

did you look into the option of having all the wood precut?


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

No I didn't as it's not an option for me, I live on the east coast of Australia, otherwise if I was over there in the U.S, I'd have a serious look at the Gheenoe's and other fine craft you have over there.  That's the reason I have settled on building, as it's my only option for this type of boat as we don't have anything like it whatsoever in Oz.

Thanks for the thought anyhow

Mick.


----------

